# What are your favorite soundtracks or pieces by Ennio Morricone



## TomislavEP (Jul 7, 2020)

Certainly not an easy question considering his opus, though personally I can list my absolute favorites.


Once Upon a Time in the West
Cinema Paradiso
Le Professionnel
Piume di Cristallo
A Fistful of Dollars
Spasmo


----------



## gfcgfc (Jul 7, 2020)

Once upon a time in America


----------



## Ashermusic (Jul 7, 2020)

“The Untouchables “ is another.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jul 7, 2020)

Duck, You Sucker!


----------



## pfmusic (Jul 7, 2020)

Love all the ones mentioned.

The Mission is my favorite. 

The Thing is also pretty good.


----------



## kleotessard (Jul 7, 2020)

I love everything but Once Upon a Time in the West is my favorite.
It's the first movie I've seen in a real movie theater. I was to young for the violence of this movie but my brain protected me from remembering. The music was the only thing I remembered.
Two others on my top list : 

Once Upon a Time in America (I love "Amapola")
The Good, the Bad and the Ugly


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jul 7, 2020)

I too was initiated into film music by being taken to the cinema as a child to see Once Upon a Time in the West.

Having read of so many others like me, including Hans Z, who had the same experience, I’ve decided that this was our ‘Beatles on Ed Sullivan’ moment, our first spidey-tingle of what a daring score, a great melody can do for a film.


----------



## Uncle Peter (Jul 7, 2020)

Mission - Gabriel's Oboe 

'Ecstasy of Gold' also sets off a Metallica concert in the best way possible


----------



## MariGea (Jul 7, 2020)

All the mentioned above, and... this piece:




I cannot be 100% sure, but I think the main instrument is Glass Armonica.


----------



## TomislavEP (Jul 7, 2020)

Though I love all his most famous pieces, I equally enjoy discovering the lesser-known gems. I have several CD compilations in my collection featuring those, and I also like to watch films in Polizzioteschi and Giallo genres, as well as European adventure and drama films featuring Morricone's music. For example, recently I rewatched "Grand Slam" - one of my favorite caper movies - featuring a sunny and whimsical theme, a bit in the style of "My Name Is Nobody" which is another piece dear to my heart.


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (Jul 7, 2020)

One of my favorite movies of all time is 1900. I don't remember the score in detail but I remember that everything together the story, the camera, acting along with the score was incredible moving. It's a 5hour opus which sometimes is hard to bare but well worth it and very relevant to current times.


----------



## Satorious (Jul 7, 2020)

I'm late to Ennio, so my taste is quite mainstream: The Mission, Chi Mai, The Good The Bad And The Ugly and Ecstacy of Gold, Untouchables: Strength of the Righteous, Cinema Paradiso, Exorcist 2. Also like some of the quirkier Giallo stuff he did (which I'm really getting into during lock-down). In terms of what is absolutely haunting me right now - it's this beautiful piece from Orca.


----------



## anggawbsn (Jul 13, 2020)

I'm falling in love with *The Ecstasy of Gold *and *Once Upon A Time In America*


----------



## wilifordmusic (Jul 14, 2020)

Wolf (1994) also has a pretty good cast and story.


----------



## jeremyr (Jul 14, 2020)

My favourite Morricone score is Red Sonja. The main theme is kind of a masterclass on how to repeat a theme over and keep it interesting each time using orchestration, not unlike Ravel's Bolero. I especially like the theme at 6:02 which sounds like something out of a Final Fantasy game.


----------



## Consona (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## LudovicVDP (Jul 18, 2020)

Seen him live twice ... On both occasions, Ectasy of Gold was played during the concert + in the "encore". Clearly the high point of the events. For me, it always was 4 minutes withouth breathing. That voice. That epicness... Still gives me the chills today. 



Apart from that, you've already named them.
Chi Mai 
Once upon a time in the West
The Good, the Bad....
My name is Nobody
... Funny how chosing one favorite would lead to writing down a full filmography :-D

Definitely The Mission is one of those up there... if not THE one.

And my 4 y old daughter loves "Here's to you" and sings it a lot (I mean "tries to sing it" as English is not our language... so it can be funny :-D )


----------



## dcoscina (Jul 18, 2020)

Quarter records just released a re mastered CD of The Thing which is a masterpiece of horror scoring. Morricone went the Bartok route rather than overt terror/stingers. 
One of my all time favourite cues from any score


----------



## Karl Feuerstake (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## iwritemusic (Jul 29, 2020)

The Sicilian Clan theme is hauntingly intricate.


----------



## schiing (Jul 29, 2020)

Most of the above - just a few that I haven't heard. "1900" (_La Polenta_ may only be a one-minute cue about porridge, but I could put it on repeat for the rest of the day) and "Cinema Paradiso" really tug at my heartstrings, but it's impossible to choose - I love his anarchy as much as I love his sentimentality, his tackiness as much as his refinement.


----------



## csound (Jul 29, 2020)

I used to work at a record distributor that carried dozens of Morricone OSTs. I've listened to this one over and over for the last 18 years, it's my favorite. The time change at 1:31 is just face-melting. Highly recommend checking out the whole OST as the variations on the three main themes are incredible.

In an example like this one I hear a real Bacharach element, certainly a sign of its time but also of shared melodic tendencies.


----------



## Ben E (Jul 29, 2020)

Once Upon a Time in the West


----------



## davidson (Jul 29, 2020)

The ecstasy of gold, hands down, no question. In the top 10 greatest single pieces of music ever created IMO.


----------



## Macrawn (Jul 29, 2020)

He has a lot of good stuff, but the timeless stuff is the Western work, there is no doubt about that. Nobody in existance could have accomplised that Western work. A lot of other people could have tracked some of the other stuff.


----------

